# Eye of Vengeance Cover art



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like it, even thou it is a bit different than my view on how Telion looks.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

NOT a fan tbh


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I kinda like it. The close-up shot of the bolt pistol looks good and the Scout's armour has nice details like chips, scratches and stuff. The concept is basic and effective, and the artwork is clean. I think it suits the product's format. I wouldn’t want a really detailed cover for anything other than a hardback novel, I guess. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't like that comic book style, though it's maybe suitable for audio drama.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm... this looks familiar...

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Space-Marines/Sons-of-Dorn.html

Oh yeah...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Worldkiller said:


> Hmm... this looks familiar...
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Space-Marines/Sons-of-Dorn.html
> 
> Oh yeah...


Just clicked your link and saw the quote:


> "A talented storyteller.”— Michael Moorcock


If you've read _Sons of Dorn _you'll know what I mean, I really don't get the logic of that quote. I'm pretty sure what was planned to be a trilogy flopped and got axed by Black Library.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rambo's Dad!


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I never imagined a man of stealth in the Ultramarines to wear a cape, could just imagine that flapping in the wind so people see him or rustling the leaves so they hear him coming, but I do kinda like it, nothing to really complain about for me


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

bobss said:


> Just clicked your link and saw the quote:
> 
> If you've read _Sons of Dorn _you'll know what I mean, I really don't get the logic of that quote. I'm pretty sure what was planned to be a trilogy flopped and got axed by Black Library.


Read _Book of Secrets_, a non-Black Library work, and that is Angry Robot, also by the same author. I enjoyed it a lot, although I don't know if that's the one that Moorcock's referring to.

EDIT: I have a review coming up for it soon, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

cover looks very bland...like poor cgi


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Read _Book of Secrets_, a non-Black Library work, and that is Angry Robot, also by the same author. I enjoyed it a lot, although I don't know if that's the one that Moorcock's referring to.
> 
> EDIT: I have a review coming up for it soon, as a matter of fact.


So... have you read _Sons of Dorn_ then? 'Cause this just seems like a case of a talented author applied to a system he can't grasp.


----------

